# Oil leaking.....



## kmonty (Aug 11, 2009)

Well i found out on one of my rides, that i have oil leaking from the seal on the back of the engine where the drive shaft comes out. Anyone have an idea on how hard of a project this is, im a poor military man and id like to do the work myself if possible. Any idea's or help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you..

Ill post some pics when im off duty.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1890


----------



## kmonty (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## 4freese (Jan 31, 2010)

Very common problem. There is talk of a new design. Hope to see more in that. Find a good buy on those seals and carry spares. It will be the best thing to do. I carry seals, belt, oil, and filter. Along with throttle body cleaner and rags. This is what I have found to need when doing rides in mud and water. There is a price to pay for fun though. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

